# Summer Riding Job in Spain



## mtopham (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello,

My sister and I are looking for a summer riding job in spain. We are both experienced riders and have experience of working and helping out at a riding stables for 13 years. I would be very gratefull if anyone knows of any vacancies available or where I could start looking (eg. websites, job boards, lists of stables...)

Thanks

Magalie Topham


----------

